# Need Help.... 13ft Happy Traveler Marine DIY



## Garrett Keenan (Apr 1, 2019)

Scott - I see that you posted this a little while ago. I am in the exact position you were in March of '17.

I have been looking for an older gheenoe to take on as a project boat. I came across what appears to be a very similar Happy Traveler ($200). I plan to do very similar modifications as what you outlined above.

Did you complete your build? Would you buy another "Happy traveler" or do you wish you bought an actual Gheenoe?

Any feedback is helpful...

-Garrett


----------

